
Ask HN: Data assets – Automated filesystem exploration? - leblancfg
Given the task to list and inventory a bunch of data assets on a large amount of drives, what would be your go-to tools?<p>Is anyone aware of any software, scripts, etc. that might help in the task of finding &quot;interesting&quot; datasets on very large filesystems?<p>Anything helps. Thanks.
======
savethefuture
What kind of "interesting" data are you looking for and in what environment.
I'll assume you are doing some type of forensics. Maybe these tool can help
you?

[https://www.sleuthkit.org/autopsy/](https://www.sleuthkit.org/autopsy/)
[https://www.volatilityfoundation.org/](https://www.volatilityfoundation.org/)

